# Tax time = NEW GUN!



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

well im thinkin bout getin this gunhttp://www.davidsonsinc.com/consumers/subsites/inven_product.asp?dealer_id=495815&item=RFLP-WCP&instock=all&manufact_combo=DPMS&mod_ser_combo=None&category_combo=None&model=None&g_type=None&act_type=&finish_type=None&calib_combo=223&sight_class_combo=None&price_range=%24500+to+%24750&left_handed=&youth=&Offset_rec=0&num_rec=100&item_num= with a harris bi pod. what would u guys recomend for a scope?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Should be a sweet rifle. Not being an AR guy, I think something in a 6.5 to 24 would work. I guess it would depend on the distances you're planning on shooting. Good luck!!

PS. I never get taxes back







. Good for you.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

good lookin gun. when i went with my bushmaster it was cause the weight. it only weighs 5 lbs be eaiser to pack all day...lol the dpms is supposed to be one heck of a good shooter also. as for a scope , id go with a 3x9 or maybe 4x12. i would get at least a 44mm obj and if ya can a wide angle too


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for you... on the new gun. I have a 3-9 on one and a straight 4power on the other. I wouldn't hesitate top take a shot at 250 at all with the 4x, it's aNikon and is clear witha WiiiiDE field of view that make picking up a moving target or finding one sitting in the bush easy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking rifle; I can only wish, As for a scope and my exp.with them predator hunting its not the distance thats the problem its the ones that come in real close, I have a 6x24 and the 6 is way to strong for in close, like YD says the 3x9 or fixed work quite well for in close shots and moving targets.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good looking gun. Should be a good one.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

nikon m223, i have the leupold AR and a buddy has the m223 and it seems to be a better scope.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice rig and I would definitely go with the Nikon even though it drives SMY crazy to hear this. LOL If you have the extra dough to spend get it. I know plenty of folks who have scopes that cost three times the amount of the value of their rifles.


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

Leupold is making a scope that looks good on an AR. It's called a prismatic.I don't know anything about it other than it is small.


----------

